# Trash Chutes



## LLL (Apr 5, 2011)

What brand do you guys prefer - I just ordered a Garlock since that is what we've always used. But have seen others - also what do you use to ballast them with? Just interested in other idea's 
thanks
LLL


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Ours are all Pather. The chute head has arms that stick out and then you set weights on them. They should come with the metal pan for the weights with handles all you have to do is fill them up with concrete. 

Something like this http://www.bigrocksupply.com/store/p/7435-Panther-Trash-Chute-Support-System.html

Not sure of the other systems but I would venture to guess they would all be similar. Garlock makes some pretty good stuff I don't think you could go wrong.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

....


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> ....


.....


----------

